# anyone know a good way to increase MPG....



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

ok. I just did a tune up on my 00 Altima SE. I changed the spark plugs with OE NGK plugs. Autolite Professional wires. GP Sorenson Rotor (not the best), and a Beck/Arnley cap. The cap and rotor were the only things I had available through the store I work at and felt they'd be good enough. I also did the fuel filter (replaced with a purolater) and i'm getting around 23-24 miles to the gallon. It beats the piss out of my 81 Trans Am's 11mpg but i've seen a lot of people posting that they get a lot higher. I am having no driveabilty problems at all. Great acceleration, good cruising speed, no bumps, bangs, clunks, anything really. The car is 1.5k into a fresh oil change and has 71k miles. I've been contemplating changing the O2 sensor but a few of my co-workers told me to leave it alone unless its giving off a code. I'm still happy with the MPG but i'm wondering if/how I can get a little more MPG. The Air Filter is also new. I'm tempted to put a K&N into it but I'd like to see what you guys think. I'm new to Nissans and imports in general. I'm loving the reliability and smooth ride that my Nissan is giving me but i'm used to driving in my Chevy Truck and Trans Am both with 350's and i'm in a different world now lol. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Automatic or Manual transmission?


----------



## nomad (Jul 19, 2004)

that sounds about right if it's an auto. i have a '00 SE 5spd and I average about 25mpg overall. That's about half and half city/highway driving.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

its an auto. If that's what it should get then i'm more than happy. I'm just looking to make sure its running at optimal effeciency. Like I said i'm pretty much used to getting 12-15 in my old vehicles so this is a dream come true. By the way i'm not only looking at tune-up parts. I know a K&N (or any cotton gauze) filter can increase MPG due to a better air flow but I wasn't sure if buying (or making) a Cold Air intake would get better results. I'm not looking to make it a race car or pimp it out. I don't mind doing minor things like a cold air intake or even so small as to add a cotton gauze filter. In the end if 23-25 is about what I should be getting then i'm happy because its running like it should. Thanks for the input (and thank you for any future input)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I run a cai & a cat back and my mpg's went up, I get 29-31 in town and about 36-37 on the hwy (lets say spirited hwy driving) "my cat-back is a 2.25") I drive a Sentra with a 2.5 so engine wise we are pretty close. you could do the header and a bigger down pipe thing also which would probably help also, but then the car gets a little louder etc. I am happy with the mpg's I am getting so thats where I stopped


----------



## nomad (Jul 19, 2004)

oops, my previous post should have read 27mpg


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a hotshot cold air intake in mine, and i gained about 20 miles. How many mpg's i get tho is beyond me, but the CAI is worth it.


----------

